# feeling so negative



## Kelloggs (Aug 15, 2011)

i cant stop being negative and i feel that everyone i talk to is just completely fed up of me. I've not even had my first specialist appointment yet but im already convinced that whatever treatment i have will fail. My doctor didnt sound very positive about my husbands sperm count.. (2 million) and we are only going to get 1 treatment on the NHS and simply cannot afford more if that fails. I'm just so worried about how i am going to cope if it fails. I have no idea what i will do. Feeling so alone right now and i know i need to pull myself together  

sorry if this is in the wrong place i didnt really know where to post.


----------



## carrieanne32 (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi kellogs xx
          I am sorry that you are feeling so low at the moment , please try to think positive , god I know it is hard sometimes but remember all it takes is one xxx


----------

